# Hi All dream come true



## Mrs.E (8 January 2015)

Hi everyone
Just wanted to say HI as new on here.

I have just returned to riding after a break of 15 years!!! 
I had my first private lesson the other day and loved it and was also surprised that I remember things and even had a little canter&#128516;
I have another private lesson booked for next week then going to join a group lesson get to know some people and start to improve my riding skills and conker the sore legs- they really ached!!!!!
I'm also wanting to buy a horse again as kids are all teenagers now and I did own an IDx but had to sell him due to husband, 3 kids and a killer of a mortgage at the time !!!
When do you think the best time, time wise to buy would be? 
Dealer or not? 
And any other advice?

Also dreams do come true again &#128525;&#128525;&#128525;


----------



## Midlifecrisis (9 January 2015)

Welcome and congratulations upon your return to horses.


----------



## Mrs.E (9 January 2015)

Thank you really excited.


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 January 2015)

Welcome !

I think once you are confident again riding different horses I imagine you can start looking for a new horse.
It depends if you wish to purchase a young / green horse then you will need to be able to train your horse it will take longer to get to that level.
Do you remember how to care for one or do you require stable management courses?

Horses are usually cheaper at the start of the winter so that could be a good time to look for.
Can't really advise on dealer or not, I bought mine from the riding school I was going to.

Have fun !


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 January 2015)

Welcome to the forum. 

The right time to buy depends on a few things eg what support you will have when you buy and how quickly you get back into it. When I first went back to horses I was fine with day to day stuff, but it took longer to regain my confidence when things went wrong (eg horse had injured itself) so it was nice being at a yard with support, so I could ask, for example, 'look at this, I know its a small cut, but should I get the Vet?'

RE dealers, you aren't allowed to name dodgy dealers on this forum, but you can (I believe) ask for recommendations of good dealers in your area. When buying always get a Vetting from a Vet not involved with the seller (whether dealer or private) and take an experienced horsey friend or even your instructor along for viewings. Don't buy what would have suited you years ago, get what suits you now and fills you with confidence. When I bought CM (my first horse after a long break) I knew several people who also bought new horses that summer and within a year only two still had the same horses. So don't overhorse yourself is my main tip.


----------



## Mrs.E (9 January 2015)

Hi,
Thanks for all the advice, everyone )))

I don't really want to go for a youngster as I don't think I have the experience to do the horse justice.

I can remember bits and pieces about stable management and am hoping to get advice from the livery yard. Also, unsure of where to get stable management courses from, as the Riding School i'm attending only runs them for kids. 
I live in Lymm if you know of anywhere??
Will do a post and see if anyone knows of any good dealers in my area.
Also would you advice me to start looking at livery yards now so I can meet them, they have meet me and tell them that i don't have a horse at the moment but wanting to purchase in the near future or would you wait until I have a horse lined up ?? 

Excited but feeling nervous as well ))


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 January 2015)

Mrs.E said:



			Hi,
Thanks for all the advice, everyone )))

I don't really want to go for a youngster as I don't think I have the experience to do the horse justice.

I can remember bits and pieces about stable management and am hoping to get advice from the livery yard. Also, unsure of where to get stable management courses from, as the Riding School i'm attending only runs them for kids. 
I live in Lymm if you know of anywhere??
Will do a post and see if anyone knows of any good dealers in my area.
Also would you advice me to start looking at livery yards now so I can meet them, they have meet me and tell them that i don't have a horse at the moment but wanting to purchase in the near future or would you wait until I have a horse lined up ?? 

Excited but feeling nervous as well ))
		
Click to expand...

Funnily enough my horse is stabled in Lymm !! 
I used to have riding lessons at Carrington Riding Center and they used to have stable management courses for adult one evening every week.

For livery yards..wait until you are in the process of buying one. 
You can do your research to see what is available/find out prices but I would not arrange a visit until you are in the process of purchasing or had purchased a horse. 

I can pm you my yard and there is one just next to it..they are both very good.


----------



## Mrs.E (9 January 2015)

That would be great thanks


----------



## Joanne_Stockport (9 January 2015)

Mrs.E said:



			That would be great thanks 

Click to expand...

I have pm you


----------



## Meowy Catkin (9 January 2015)

When you decide that you are ready for horse ownership again, go and look at yards. When you have found one that suits you may need to pay to keep your space, so do discuss your situation with the yard. Once you have somewhere to put your horse, you can then go and view some.


----------



## maj (15 January 2015)

Mrs.E said:



			Hi everyone
Just wanted to say HI as new on here.

I have just returned to riding after a break of 15 years!!! 
Also dreams do come true again &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;
		
Click to expand...

Hi I am  new here too and just like you returning back in the saddle after 15 years 
I have just purchased my horse off this site - we have had a slight mounting issue which I was aware of from the lady I bought off - she has stayed in contact with me and been very helpful - I know how hard it is to purchase a good suitable horse - so many tell so many lies out there !!! 
Good luck - I hope you find  your dream horse


----------

